# HILFE - wo krieg ich einen Reifenabdruck/Reifenprofil eines Autoreifens her...?



## Catania (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen.....
Bin ganz neu, kenn mich auch nicht wirklich so gut aus  ;-)  und bräuchte ganz dringend einen Abdruck eines Autoreifens....
ich erklär Euch vielleicht am Besten was ich meine und wozu ichs brauche,
ich möchte gerne einen Aufkleber plotten und dafür bräuchte ich eben das Profil. Hab hier auch schon gesucht und zwar auch was wegen einem MB-Abdruck gefunden, aber das ist leider nicht das Richtige, hab auch schon gegoogelt wie verrückt und bin div. Links nachgegangen, aber so ein stinknormaler Profilabdruck war leider nirgends dabei.
Hab zwar im Netz einige Reifenbilder gefunden, aber ich kriegs leider nicht hin, daß ich dann davon den Abdruck freistell *peinlich, peinlich* aber ich sagte ja ich bin ein Newbie  :-(  :-(  
Bearbeitet werden solte es später im Corel oder Artcut (das ist die Plottersoftware)

vielleicht weiß ja jemand von Euch weiter, wäre toll

lieben Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

sowas , sowas oder sowas , oder ganz was anderes ?

Ciao Stefan

Nocheins


----------



## Catania (5. Oktober 2005)

danke für die schnelle Antwort...

ich such sowas wie die erste Abbildung, nur halt als Grafik (denk ich zumindest), weißt Du was ich mein?
der Aufkleber soll später nicht den Reifen an sich zeigen , sonder nur den Profilabdruck, so als wäre der Reifen drübergerollt....
Die anderen Bilder sind zwar echt schöne Reifenprofile, aber die stehn immer so schräg und sind nur klein abgebildet und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer  :-(  wie ich sowas dann als Grafik-Abdruck hinkriegen soll....

vielleicht weiß ja jemand weiter oder wär so nett und würd mir zur Not erklären, wie ich sowas als Grafik hinbekomm (das wird ein Kampf mit der Technik *gg*)
muss es dann weiterbearbeiten können im Corel oder Artcut (ich wiederhol mich  :-( )

danke an alle


----------



## Ellie (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Du kannst dir in Corel die Formen als einfache Rechtecke, die Du dir zurechtziehst, basteln. Dann ordnest Du sie einmal in einer Reihe an und gehst über "positionieren", wo Du die Kopien in festen Abständen anlegst. Schwupp hast Du dein Reifenprofil.

Wenn es echt aussehen soll, lege dir ein Hintergrundbild eines Reifen in den Hintergrund und zeichne die Forman direkt nach.

Wird anfangs ein wenig mühselig, weil Du das Programm nicht locker beherrscht, aber wenn Du DAS geschafft hast, hast Du viel gelernt.

Schau dir die gezippte cdr Datei im Anhang einmal an, dann verstehst Du, wie einfach das ist. 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Catania (5. Oktober 2005)

danke für den Tip,
 ich hab halt gedacht man kann das entweder vielleicht schon irgendwo fertig finden ...gibt ja so vieles im Netz, nur weiß ich manchmal nicht wo ich suchen soll....
oder daß man ein Originalbild(Foto) so markieren kann, daß man die Ausschnitte hat, 
abzeichnen kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, daß das hinterher gut aussehen soll


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

hast du dir "Nocheins" auch angeschaut ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ellie (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Catania,

wenn es geplottet werden soll, dann kannst Du ein Bitmap eh vergessen, weil dann Folie ausgeschnitten wird und dort nur relativ einfache und einfarbige Formen möglich sind.

Der Weg über ein Vorlagenbild und dann die Formen nachzeichnen ist der richtige Weg, glaub mir. Das es nicht "echt" aussehen wird, das bedingt schon die Technik an sich.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für eine Idee mit dir herumträgst. Ich plage mich des öfteren mit Wunschvorstellungen z.B. hinsichtlich Textildruck (plot), der schlicht nicht produzierbar ist und der Kunde will nicht begreifen, warum. Einen realitstischen, wirklich echt aussehenden Reifenabdruck als reinen Plot kannst Du vergessen, das geht rein technisch nicht und was machbar ist (Hybridgeräte plotten und drucken) ist wesentlich teurer in der Herstellung.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Catania (6. Oktober 2005)

@ Stefan

 ;-)  ;-)  ;-)  hast mich erwischt, war tatsächlich so blind und hab "nocheins" glatt übersehen....zum Glück hast mich nochmal drauf aufmerksam gemacht, das gefällt mir nämlich richtig gut   ....vielen lieben Dank dafür

@ Ellie

ja könntest schon recht haben daß ich mich mit irgendwelchen Wunschvorstellungen plage, die dann vielleicht nicht umsetzbar sind, noch stell ich mir schon  sowas wie "nocheins" von Stefan vor, zwar nicht mit den untersch. Farbabstufungen (geht ja auch nicht), aber doch das relativ realistische Reifenprofil an sich....mal sehn obs was wird. Ich hab sowas schonmal auf einem Auto gesehn, sah spitze aus...
Das Nachzeichnen ist vielleicht wirklich die Beste Methode, nur glaub ich sieht das bei jemandem der weiß was er da anstellt   um einiges besser aus, als wenn ich da anfang rumzupinseln....

Bin Euch echt dankbar für die Hilfe und die Tips, werd jetzt mal bißchen rumprobieren kann Euich ja dann mal mitteilen was ich gebastelt hab ...kann aber dauern

danke Euch allen....


----------

